# The "Top Secret Lake CFD" 04/25/05



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Well it is about that season again, yes folks it looks like another Year of The "Top Secret Lake CFD" is upon us. 

With the proposed day in question on my mind, I refrained from getting too messed up at a friends wedding on 04/24/04 down in Cincy. As most well planned plans work out, I failed pretty badly at that, when that alarm went off at 5 this morning, I wasn't in very good shape for the 1.5-2 hour drive in the rain back to that super secret location of Lake CFD. After taking care of the slight hangover, and some of the Taco Bell I had the night before, I finally managed to get on the road around 7 AM.

2 hours later I pull into lake CFD, only to be greeted by the start of a rain shower, no problem though because as I rounded the bend there was Hook Line & Sinker and Carpless already there and Hook had a fish on.










What a way to start the event, so I hurried and set up with some chickpeas and corn and we were off. Hook set the pace, quickly landing about 4 more fish. Then it was Carpless's turn as he quickly landed a tough little brute










Then what do you know another take on Carpless's rods,










This time it was a more respectable fish pushing in at around 16 Lbs










Now I am starting to think the maybe I should be changing my name to Carpless, as the real Carpless starts to go on a carping spree, landing at least 6 more unanswered fish then I finally answered.










Now that I was over the hump I decided to switch out the Garbanzo beans for my new "Soon To Be Famous Buckeye Boilies". After demonstrating to the interested CFD residents my fancy carping techniques I was rewarded with a nice low teen scraper, yes folks my first fish ever on the "Soon To Be Famous Buckeye Boilies", I was quite happy with myself.










The day went on in the rain and drizzle; we all ended up catching more fish. I am not sure of what the final tally was, but I ended up with 4 by the time I left at 2:30, Carpless was up t at least 8 or 9 and Hook was in the 5-6 range, not a bad afternoon. Of course as I was packing up the skies magically cleared up, and it turned into a great day. I am sure they caught more fish after I left.

Another bright note of the day, we met some new CFD residence that where very entertaining. The one offered some of the best carping play by play I have ever heard, from his Signature scream of "YOU GOTTA FATIE.... MCNATIE ON" from the first hook up to his chants of "YOU JACKING THAT FISH" as you fight it to the shore. Then his friend who told us about the 250 lb carp he saw a lady land on a cane pole a few years back, I wonder if this was the same women he has a 10,000 Yard (yes yard) restraining order from? I can already tell this season is going to be one to remember at "The Top Secret Lake CFD", I am looking forward to many more Sundays to come down there with "The Lake CFD Original Gangstaz" as well as the new carpers we get to fish with down there as well.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fishing, sounds like you had a blast


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some nice looking fish, well done!


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I put in a good 4 1/2 hours on sunday. I got there just in time to meet carpless again and talked to Hook line and sinker for a while. I did not fish the same areas your guys were. I only hooked into one and did not land it. I broke my hook line. just ended up reeling in the sinkers. It was a hog though. I had it up to the surface of the water. I fished all along there for about 5 times this year. all in the evening. They don't really seem to start biting until about 7:30 So they must be better morning fighters.
Later 
guys.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Place looks awful familar, if you were on the other side, and down a bit, I could swear I was there LOL. !!! Nice going guys ! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It was a great day indeed! I arrived around 7AM and hooked my first one around 8:30 just as Mike showed up in time to net it. Got the next one just about the time Sean came. Had a run of a couple more and then Mike got hot. He landed 5 or 6 in a row and then brought in a channel cat which under the Buckeye hold-'em rules wipes out your entire score. Too bad. He might have ruled the day. Sean showed us what he could do with his soon to be famous Buckeye boilies but had to leave early. We fished 'til around 4pm and all in all caught around 25 nice carp. Its gonna be a great season.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like i'm going to have to make an appearance at this famous "Top Secret Lake CFD" one of these days...maybe i'll see you all out there next time  .


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

look at that boy Mike,looking like a pro  good going
boyz,its nice to see somebody catching fish


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Good show gents...looking forward to more good times there this year.


----------

